# briggs-stratton backfiring



## butterchurn (Dec 28, 2010)

i have a 20 hp briggs-stratton in a craftsman lawn tractor. it does fine when full power. when i throttle down it backfires and continues to backfire until i turn off the engine. can some one give me some advice on the caise. thanks. Dick Young in Texas.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

can you post your model type and code numbers from your engine?


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

It might be running too rich. You could try turning the fuel jet in a bit while at idle and see if that clears it up. Pull the plug(s) and post what color the electrode is.


----------

